
Ask HN: Where can I analyze exit poll dataset? - joshwa
All the media sites do their own rollups of the exit poll data, but the dimensions they pick are static. Is there any site where I can pivot on my own sets of dimensions? E.g. I see married men went  overwhelmingly for Trump, but I can&#x27;t see if that also correlates with age.<p>Are there any sites that expose a more flexible interface? Or the data itself?
======
choxi
The FEC will release a summary report, but I don't believe it has the
granularity of data you're looking for. Here's the 2012 version:
[http://www.fec.gov/pubrec/fe2012/federalelections2012.shtml](http://www.fec.gov/pubrec/fe2012/federalelections2012.shtml)

